# Introduction thread Poll



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I was thinking it may be a good idea to start an introduction thread in the forum. Most of us already know quite a bit about each other but I thought a formal introduction thread would come in handy for new folks. Since I was a cabinet maker I can give advice on building stands and hoods and I'm sure everyone else has some sort of background, if only experience, that would be helpful to others.

I could make it a sticky at the top of the forum so it would be easy to find. We have had a few new folks join lately and it may be easier for them if we consolidate all of the introductions into one thread and have one place for them to introduce themelves. It may also help some of us (like me) remember things about other members too. I can move some of the older introductons into this thread so no one has to re-introduce themselves


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I think it would be a good idea. As we grow and get to know one another, I could see how it would be intimidating as a new person. Hopefully this would allow people to put a name with a personality and interest, so when we add the face it all comes together.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Those were my thoughts exactly Sean! I am bad enough with names let alone trying to match a name to a forum handle and then to a face.


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

This would be a great help to newbies like me. As I was meeting people Saturday night I was trying to remember what I had read them talking about on the forums. Chris (CincyCichlids) jokingly said we should have our online handles underneath our actual names on our name tags and I thought that would actually help out a new person like me a lot. This seems like a good solution to that problem. Thanks Matt


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i like the idea as well. communication is one of the best ways to bring people together. i think more maintaining this will help bring us all together!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

From the replies so far I guess this is a good idea  I guess I will end the poll later this evening and start up a thread. If someone else wants to start the thread, you are more than welcome  I think SWOAPE Member Introductions may be a good title...


----------

